# Do I need a converter?



## fbf (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I'll be in Cyprus (Nicosia) for work for 3 months and I was wondering if I need a converter for stuff like my hair dryer, etc? I'm coming from the US. I'm pretty sure I do, but just want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

yes, the thing is different things need different power and therefore different converters. I got a big converter from here for about 40-45 euro and I have to keep switching it from machine to machine. My husband brought one with him but it's not that powerful and so pretty much useless. The other thing to keep in mind is that anything electric is rediculously expensive here, but if you are here only for 3 months the place you'll rent will have all the appliances and you'll only need a hair dryer.


----------



## fbf (Apr 29, 2009)

theresoon said:


> yes, the thing is different things need different power and therefore different converters. I got a big converter from here for about 40-45 euro and I have to keep switching it from machine to machine. My husband brought one with him but it's not that powerful and so pretty much useless. The other thing to keep in mind is that anything electric is rediculously expensive here, but if you are here only for 3 months the place you'll rent will have all the appliances and you'll only need a hair dryer.


Thanks! So do you think it's better for me to buy a converter when I get there? I'm thinking I'll only need one for my hair stuff and I guess my laptop. Every other electronic item should be provided in the apartment they rent.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

you don't need one for the laptop they work with both.

Are you in NYC? There is a small place on Canal street called Bondy Export on 40 Canal that has all the electrical appliances for European export, but I think it might be better to get it here just in case there is a problem then you can exchange it. You'll want to take the dryer with you to the store or the manual so they give you the right power.

When are you coming over?


----------



## fbf (Apr 29, 2009)

theresoon said:


> you don't need one for the laptop they work with both.
> 
> Are you in NYC? There is a small place on Canal street called Bondy Export on 40 Canal that has all the electrical appliances for European export, but I think it might be better to get it here just in case there is a problem then you can exchange it. You'll want to take the dryer with you to the store or the manual so they give you the right power.
> 
> When are you coming over?


Thanks! I'll try to go over to Canal St if I have some time. 
Well, I have no idea exactly when I'm coming over. My schedule at work puts me in Cyprus next week, but the work permit/visa process is still in the works. Basically, whenever everything goes through, I'm off.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

If you don't have time you might be able to get adapters at the airport. Most airports have some, but you are looking for the same as you would use for the UK. Cyprus uses 3 pin plugs like the UK, rather than 2 pin like mainland Europe.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

NO no no she needs a converter not adapter coming from the US. 

I found the phone number of the place on Canal 212 925 7785. Keep in mind they are Hasidic so they are closed Saturdays and only open till 2 on Fridays.


----------



## fbf (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Please excuse my ignorance, I thought they were the same thing, just that we call them adapters and the USA calls them converters. When our son went to the States last year we found that adapters are country/region specific and include a step-up or step down according to the country you buy them for.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I thought they were the same until the big move when I was going around different places asking for adapters.


----------

